
Alexa: Guess My Number (#2 on YouTube Trending) - saycheese
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNgT8qEQJ3w
======
Selmak
So it seems like an invalid number just sets the number guessed to the actual
number, but carry's on executing as if you need to pick a lower number.

Why would it work like that!?

